# Cervix Shortening...



## cbass929

So i have had some period cramps and lower back pain for now my 4th day. Just felt odd the past 2 days so i called to see what i needed to do from the dr and they wanted me to come in because of my previous complications through this pregnancy (placenta tear at 12 weeks which lead to bleeding until 16 weeks, and caused a big blood clot that is still sitting on my cervix).
So i went in they did a pelvic exam and the dr said it felt like my cervix was short and soft, so they then did a u/s should my cervix had shortened to 2.9 cm when just 3 weeks ago at the specialist it was 5 cm. They said it wasn't completely in the "danger" zone yet, they hooked me up to monitor me and see if i was having contraction. I had 2 very small almost 20 minutes apart, but not enough to worry just yet. And baby was breech so he wasn't head done, cervix was closed. 
I have to go back in 1 week (unless it gets worse and i need to be seen again) to have everything checked all over again and see whats going on. 

Why does your cervix all of a sudden seem to shorten??


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi I'm sorry you're having such a difficult pregnancy. I know a little bit abut cervix's since I actually suffer with a weak or incompetant cervix. For me this means having a suture right at the start of 2nd tri to keep it closed for the rest of the pregnancy. I'm sure that's not the case for you, but I'm glad they are aware that you have a shortened cervix because they will keep an eye on it. 

Most womens cervix's will start out fairly long 4-5cm and then naturally shorten as your pregnancy progresses, this doesn't mean anything is wrong, just that there is more weight and pressure being applied to it. With me, my cervix is weak so doesn't stay closed while this happens.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, I hope it is not eventful as the first few months have been :hugs:


----------



## Cetarari

Same boat! My cervix was either. 2.5 or 4.3 depending on the angle (the US showed it zipping up and down as we watched). I am on bedrest for other stuff (vertigo and positional hypotension, I stand an my BP tanks causing sickness and extreme symptoms of being drunk but with none of the fun!).

Cervix wise I have been told to 'take it easy' and no lifting, I can barely stand so doing very little anyway. We lost our daughter at 23weeks and I'm currently at just over 26 with this one. I insisted on the steroids (just in case) and got the two doses last week and am on high alert for any pain or extra discharge (nowt so far). It's a funny place to be since every day increases our chances, and it may be nothing (I might just have a slightly shorter cervix and have no further trouble). Stay hydrated (helps) and try and stay positive, they may be arriving a bit earlier(if Sprout follows my family she'll be a month early) but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## lch28

I am in the same position hun. I also have a weak/incompetent cervix. I lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February and I am now 23 weeks so i am very worried at the moment. However, it is really good that you went to the doctor and they know to keep a close eye on you!! Like said above, the cervix naturally shortens and its true that you are not in the danger zone at the moment. I am currently (or 3 weeks ago) at 2.7 cm. I got a cervical stitch called a cerclage placed at 12 weeks. Anyway, like posted above, def take it very easy, don't lift, try not to be on your feet too long (dont go grocery shopping, i wouldnt vacuum or clean.) just try not to over exert yourself. def stay hydrated. good luck at your next appt! juts for some reassurance, my cervix did shorten at one point, at 16 weeks it was 4 cm, at 19 weeks it was 2.7. I went on bed rest and at 21 weeks it was still 2.7. So this does not mean it is going to shorten to nothing! The baby is just starting to get bigger and it could have just been a one time thing. However, I would demand some sort of progesterone supplements. It is said to work wonders for a shorter cervix. I am on weekly progesterone injections. The vaginal suppositories are great too. I have read of peoples cervix actually growing with this, or staying the same length for a significant amount of time. You are 25 weeks which is great, because evrey day the baby is inside means it has that much more of a chance at doing well :thumbup:


----------

